# Guy Rescues Large Anaconda Left In Yard When Owners Move Out



## win231 (Dec 8, 2022)

https://www.facebook.com/WildCharle...FnLWF7US8Z_CapcZmNBGePa9rhAw3PmA&__tn__=-UC-R


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 8, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Dec 9, 2022)

Slightly too big for my liking, I am fine with a carpet python but that one, nope.


----------



## win231 (Dec 9, 2022)

Tish said:


> Slightly too big for my liking, I am fine with a carpet python but that one, nope.


Some varieties of Carpet Pythons can also reach 11 ft.  But Pythons are much slimmer than Anacondas.


----------



## win231 (Dec 9, 2022)

Surprising how docile he is; obviously accustomed to being handled.  Not something Anacondas are known for.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 9, 2022)




----------

